# Chin/Splitter



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Several weeks back, someone had posted a thread with a photo of their Chin Splitter on an 06' GTO. Had anyone else seen that....Looked really nice, almost like factory.
kicks06
Dallas, GA.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have seen a few cars with them on, they do look sharp.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Do they have one for the 04's?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

04, 05, and 06 share the same front bumper.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*chin-Splitter*



GTO JUDGE said:


> I have seen a few cars with them on, they do look sharp.


Someone had shown one on ebay for $150.00, thought I had saved their address. Figured someone else may have seen it also..did look really sharp.
kickso6:agree


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright im :confused what is a chin/splitter.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Its a piece of plastic that gose under you front bumber cover and sticks out about 2 inches or so. When Moving at a high rate of speed it forces air down witch can help you keep your steering untercontol. When i went 160 in my gto it felt like the front end was picking up alot.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh ok thanks for the info.


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

I have considered a splitter, but, I dunno if my driveway will allow it(upward slant).


----------



## LS1 (Oct 16, 2008)

i wouldnt want a splitter, they look nice but i hear at 90+mph they vibrate alot.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^When they are not installed properly. 
I can't imagine a product would be designed to vibrate, maybe that guy only used half the attachments or something??


----------



## LS1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Rukee said:


> ^^When they are not installed properly.
> I can't imagine a product would be designed to vibrate, maybe that guy only used half the attachments or something??


It changes the areodynamics of the car. Try this, next time you are driving down the road hold a pice of cardboard out the window, see if you can keep it completely flat without it causing any wind resistance. I could be wrong but alot of people on LS1GTO complain of that issue.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Not sure if this is the one your talking about but this is the one on my car.
















I had mine up to 135ish with no problems.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet looking ride gm4life cheers :cool
Where did you get that chin splitter whatever its called at?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

LS1 said:


> It changes the areodynamics of the car. Try this, next time you are driving down the road hold a pice of cardboard out the window, see if you can keep it completely flat without it causing any wind resistance. I could be wrong but alot of people on LS1GTO complain of that issue.


It' suppost to change the aerodynamics, it's suppost to defect more air over the car makeing a low pressure area under the car to produce more down force.


----------



## LS1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I guess i could be wrong. I dont have one just going on what has been talked about on ls1gto.com


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

alsgto04 said:


> Sweet looking ride gm4life cheers :cool
> Where did you get that chin splitter whatever its called at?


Thanks. PM sent.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Thanks. PM sent.


Thanks again.:cheers


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

LS1 said:


> i wouldnt want a splitter, they look nice but i hear at 90+mph they vibrate alot.


 I have a very nice anodized aluminum one on my car, and I've had my car up to the higher end of what our cars can do, and I've felt no ill effects from it

one thing you have to realize is that a lot of the splitters out there, for our cars, are made of plastic and plastic is flexible. now you bolt that to a flexible plastic bumper, and what have you got? you have got two flexible pieces of plastic screwed together that aren't really doing anything for you. some people will beg to differ, but that is just my honest and pretty obvious opinion

they are pretty much just an appearance part, but they do look good if they are made of good quality


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> I have a very nice anodized aluminum one on my car, and I've had my car up to the higher end of what our cars can do, and I've felt no ill effects from it
> 
> one thing you have to realize is that a lot of the splitters out there, for our cars, are made of plastic and plastic is flexible. now you bolt that to a flexible plastic bumper, and what have you got? you have got two flexible pieces of plastic screwed together that aren't really doing anything for you. some people will beg to differ, but that is just my honest and pretty obvious opinion
> 
> they are pretty much just an appearance part, but they do look good if they are made of good quality


I used to think the same thing that this plastic piece can do nothing for down force/lift reduction until I went up to a C6Z06 that has a plastic splitter mounted on a flexable bumper. I pushed on it and it is about as flexable as my combo, but it produces about 200lbs of force at 186mph. Will I take mine to those speeds, NO, I bought mine for apperance only. You are correct splitters on race/true performance cars are made up of more riged material like carbonfiber. I had mine up around 130s with no vibration and just like Rukee said it depends on how its mounted.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Chin Splitter*

Received mine today..heading up to the shop Thursday AM to install...getting this thing up on a lift will make it easier to install without taking the front end off as suggested..
kicks06
Dallas, Gaarty:




Rukee said:


> It' suppost to change the aerodynamics, it's suppost to defect more air over the car makeing a low pressure area under the car to produce more down force.


----------



## parsons (Nov 26, 2008)

here is the one I have on my car


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks really sharp with the black grills and wheels! :cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> That looks really sharp with the black grills and wheels! :cheers


:agree :cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

that IMHO is the best looking one out there. i believe it's this one


----------



## parsons (Nov 26, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> that IMHO is the best looking one out there. i believe it's this one


thanks guys, and yes it is the Whiskey-Tango Designs Air dam (splitter)


----------

